
Amazon's prime's 66% content is user uploaded - totaldude87
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazons-video-library-has-grown-big-on-amateur-content-11579792605
======
Ansil849
It's not just that a lot of the content is conspiracy twaddle, it's also that
a lot of the content - especially the documentaries - are very, very poorly
made. Remember that YouTube video you made for your introduction to video
course? Worse than that.

Amazon should have a preview option required for all videos that shows just a
short random segment from the video prior to purchase. The segment should be
randomly selected, as otherwise it could be gamed by the video uploaders.

